# X und hohe CPU Last (gelöst!!!)

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich nutze auf einem 4-Kernprozessor : 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.0-r1  USE="ipv6 nptl suid%* udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.3.2  USE="imlib nls slit toolbar truetype -bidi -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64  USE="X acpi (multilib) tools -pax_kernel" 0 kB

ca. alle 30 Sekunden gehen alle vier Kerne auf 100% Last.

Hat jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?

Leider kann ich nicht genau sagen ab wann dieser Effekt aufgetreten ist.

Danke und Happy new Year !!!

HenryLast edited by henry on Sun Dec 30, 2012 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schorchgrinder

starte das System doch mal ohne X und schaue ob das Problem da auch auftritt.

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

danke für das lesen und den Versuch zu helfen.

Also ohne X tritt der Effekt nicht auf.

ich habe nach einbiger Überlegung ein downgrade

des nvidia-drivers und des Xservers vorgenommen.

Alles läuft wieder super.

Nun habe ich die Pakete noch maskiert und gut ist es.

Gesundes neue Jahr!!!

73 Henry

----------

## arfe

 *henry wrote:*   

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> Also ohne X tritt der Effekt nicht auf.
> 
> ich habe nach einbiger Überlegung ein downgrade
> ...

 

Durch das Downgrade ist das Problem nicht behoben. Deine o.g. Konstellation habe ich auch.

Die hohe CPU-Last trifft allerdings dann akut auf, wenn der Adobe Flash Plugin sich startet.

Wird der PID vom Adobe Flash Plugin gekillt (kill -9), geht die Last wieder in normaler Last

runter. Dieser Effekt ist übrigens bei allen Xorg und Nvidia Versionen. Das liegt alleine

am Adobe Flash.

----------

## henry

Hallo arfe,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Die hohe CPU-Last trat auch ohne Adobe-flash auf.

Keine Ahnung wieso. Aber jetzt läuft wieder alles perfekt.

Happy new Year!

Henry

----------

